

I am not a terrorist - DSK007
http://narrative.ly/shorts/i-am-not-a-terrorist/

======
throwaway314157
I recently started working the USA as an Iranian born Canadian. My co-workers
are openly racist, and my immediate supervisor refers to me as "Car-bomb". He
does this in company meetings in front of senior management, and they laugh at
his jokes. This never ends, and he has called my family (including my deceased
father, who obtained a PhD in engineering from a top Canadian university) a
"terror cell". I could go on, but if I do I worry that I may tender my
resignation by the end of this post.

Suffice to say, the USA is a very diverse country, both with upstanding
citizens who defend their freedom and are beacons of rationality, and people
like my supervisor. who are weak, pathetic low-lives who have been spoon fed
propaganda via their televisions for their entire lives, learning to fear all
that is different from them and thus supporting oppressive government regimes.

To all those who swallow the "american dream" BS hook line and sinker: you
have been warned. The grass is not always greener on the other side.

I will be returning to Canada as soon as I possibly can. For reference, I work
at a large multinational engineering company as a professional engineer with
many years of work experience.

~~~
mynewwork
Does he realize you don't feel comfortable with those jokes? That sort of
over-the-top overtly racist comment is hard for me to imagine being said
genuinely, but my friends and I will make similarly appalling jokes directed
at each other, where the humor derives directly from the absurdity and
wrongness.

Racism towards arabic, persian and 'middle eastern' people certainly exists in
America and is a serious problem, I don't in any way doubt you have
experienced discrimination. But calling a coworker "Car-bomb" as a nickname is
so egregious that I just can't imagine it being said with malice, it seems
like a "look how politically incorrect I can be" joke among friends. I don't
know, I could be wrong, maybe my experiences and the people I've met aren't
representative of other parts of the country.

~~~
MetaCosm
... friends aren't co-workers. You choose your friends. You friends don't
control your paycheck, nor can they fire you. It is a different dynamic, and
for this to happen in a manager / direct report situation is insane.

It is so insane that combined with the anon throwaway, I really wish there was
some sort of verification.

------
mjfern
Why is this post being flagged?

~~~
res0nat0r
This is a site for technical news, not sociopolitical commentary.

~~~
mjfern
The "best" stories page includes content about Gitmo, the Boston bombings,
sleeping patterns, economics, India elitism, investment banks, etc.

~~~
res0nat0r
Yes and that is a reason why I enjoy reading the site less now than I used to.
I come here for technical news, not endless stories about politics, political
commentary and complaints about US foreign policy. I can get that elsewhere.

~~~
MrMan
I am glad that I got a chance to connect even in a minor way with someone I
view as a fellow traveller. If it means I "enjoy" HN a little less, so be it!

This is not a cartoon for your enjoyment, it is part of real life. You can go
back to grubbing for money any time you like.

------
webwanderings
Upvoting for introducing the platform where this story is written and not the
story itself (I didn't read and I don't come here to read non-technical
stuff). Seems like narrative.ly is competimg with Medium?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Narrative.ly is not like Medium, and it has been around longer.

Narrative.ly is an online magazine. Every day, one story is published, of
someone's experience living in New York.

It started out as a Kickstarter campaign:
<http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/narratively/narratively>

~~~
benaiah
Narrative.ly is actually using Marquee as its frontend - <http://marquee.by>.
Great product with excellent customer service. I highly recommend it. The
editing isn't quite as nice as Medium's at the moment, but the posts look
nicer, particularly with photos, IMO.

